# Thread for Inexpensive Receiver/Amp Options



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi guys...

I think we should form a thread with suggestions for inexpensive electronics for which to pair some of these awesome budget speaker offerings on the market now.

List some good budget receivers, integrated amps, or whatever else you can find!



I'll start, I love the basic Pioneer (non-elite) receivers. For the money, a lot of features, great sound quality, and they seem pretty reliable. The chipamp models (I believe they start at either the 8xx or 9xx models) have extremely low crossover distortion and tested very well by Dr. Earl Geddes.

Another great option for a budget system I found was the First Watt F5 clones. They are only 25 WPC and require a pre (or passive attenuators which can be had for pretty cheap), but the sound quality is to die for.

As a DIY option, the Class D audio amps are supposed to be excellent! When I get some extra dough, I hope to own one myself.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Good idea.

Likely this should be under:
*Audio Gear from Other Companies*

...I think "Electronics" means CHT electronics.
:crazy:

Mike


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess everyone has to interpret what "inexpensive" means to them in their own context - I'm with you, I liked the feature set of the non-Elite Pioneer receivers, and bought an 1120K, and I'm enjoying it thus far - although the sheer number of options available can be befuddling at times (accidentally hit the wrong remote button without noticing, and spend a while trying to figure why it isn't working the way you want it to).


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Inexpensive meaning high value or low price (as low as we can possibly go upto a thousand dollars). You can represent good value at just about any pricepoint, I'd like people to post about the amplification they've used which represents great bang for the buck.

I would think electronics section works as this is specifically related to electronics/amplification and CHT no longer sells anything but the discontinued Gizmo in this category.

The less we have to spend on amplification, the more we can spend on new speakers "thumbsup:


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

I have bought a couple of refurb H/K for under $200. They put out a decent amount of power but lack a good room correction option.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Cujobob said:


> The less we have to spend on amplification, the more we can spend on new speakers "thumbsup:


And with higher sensitivity speakers, you'll need to spend less on amplification "thumbsup:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

*Exposure 2010S*

I caught one of these at a local dealer, was a demo model. I love the passive pre section, a very transparent amplifier.

Retail is $1395, I snagged it for $600 w/ factory warranty.

http://stereophile.com/integratedamps/1105exposure/


 High capacity, 200VA custom-made toroidal power transformer and power supply capacitors.
 Improved all-aluminum casework and extruded front panel to control resonance and stray electro-magnetic fields.
 High quality capacitors used in the signal path.
 Uniquely tuned short signal and power supply path PCB.
 Cascode circuitry utilized for improved power supply immunity.
 Sanken bipolar output transistors.
 Separate pre-amp output with class A buffer stage.
 75 watts per channel into 8 ohms.
 Full system remote control.
 Three year guarantee.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...RC180-Thx-7.2-channel-Network-Receiver/1.html

Onkyo Rc180

No 3D, but if your not interested in that... it has alot going for it at the price point.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well ... assuming it doesn't have to be "new" and you're going for inexpensive, what about the old Marantz low powered receivers? Like this 2240 that's on Audiogon right now for $150:






































You couple it with some very highly efficient speakers and you've got a killer 2 channel setup! 

*EDIT: JUST FOUND OUT WHAT THE "QUAD" STEREO THING WAS ALL ABOUT. WOULDN'T DO THIS AMP BUT STILL, GOOD OLD MARANTZ'S ARE OUT THERE FOR LITTLE $$$ IF THEY'RE THE LOW POWER VERSIONS.*


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike_TX said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Likely this should be under:
> *Audio Gear from Other Companies*
> ...


Moved.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Emotiva UPA-5 amp - $429 - 125W x5*

Great deal on an amp to partner with an AVR (was on backorder, now on sale):

*Emotiva UPA-5*
Five Channel Audio Power Amplifier
125 watts RMS x 5 into 8 ohms 
185 watts RMS x 5 into 4 ohms
$429 + free S/H
Link

UPA-7 = $599 


Mike


----------

